# page everyone should bookmark!!!



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace :thumbup:

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/Alpha.member.cfm?CFID=79976013&CFTOKEN=33941073 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, thank you! This is really, really nice info!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you looks great


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love this section. I actually went through the patterns and made a little lace notebook with these stitches copied. Now if I want a little stitch for a small sachet bag or even a dishcloth, I can add a little lace stitch....Love that it tells you how many stitches + the number of extra stitches to add for the pattern. If you want to put a lace down the sleeve of a sweater you can easily work the patterns into a simple stockinette stitch and add a little extra to your garment or accessory. I have even just used these stitches to make a scarf...no need to buy lace patterns again.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you for posting.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

these are awesome websites.. I am knew to knitting and am bookmarking all these informations sites and pattern sites. I am hopelessly addicted!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

But what a wonderful addiction! Enjoy. God bless. Jin Jin


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

I love both of these websites. I saw some new patterns I would like to try. Thank you so very much for sharing them.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a fun site and well worth the small membership fee.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks will certainly take a close look at this


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe I should ask YOU how to bookmark instead of dubbing around and failing on my own. I can't figure it out! Can you help? PM me, okay?

Thanks


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting these sites - they are great


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

great information. Thank-you


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me of this site. I've been there several times for free things but did not realize there is more if you register. So I did, and bookmarked it. Thank you - great resource! (So what am I doing with all these books on my shelf? )


----------



## mrktona (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow!!!Thanks for the site!!!! I love it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> Maybe I should ask YOU how to bookmark instead of dubbing around and failing on my own. I can't figure it out! Can you help? PM me, okay?
> 
> Thanks


at the top of the topic page is a link on the lefthand side just above the Author. one for bookmarking and the other to stop watching the topic. written in blue writing


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Wow. Logged in immediately. Always looking for different lace patterns


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I keep telling folks to go to KnittingFool.com for stuff.
iT'S A great TO-DO SITE


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you! Awesome site.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll really enjoy this site.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

What a great resources! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

What a great selection of lace knitting patterns!
Yes, I bookmarked it, and thank you for sharing it, Diane.


----------



## bumpkkin (Jul 21, 2012)

this site is awesome. thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Diane D said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/Alpha.member.cfm?CFID=79976013&CFTOKEN=33941073 :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree. In fact, I have registered with them. Thanks!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes i would like to know how to book mark also

susie cue


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

In case you missed it, registration is FREE! If you register, you have access to many more stitches. And when they add or revise some, they note it in red so you can save it or print it. That reminds me, I need to check back in to see if there's some new stitches.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

thanx, bookmarked that :-D


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Thank you sooooooo much for this link~~
Virginia


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this site.. there are so many out there that I can't remember them all.. Thanks for bringing this to my attention again.... I have in on my desk top now...LOL


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

martymcd said:


> In case you missed it, registration is FREE! If you register, you have access to many more stitches. And when they add or revise some, they note it in red so you can save it or print it. That reminds me, I need to check back in to see if there's some new stitches.


Does regestering give you access to ALL the patterns? I had subscribed to the site for several years (for a fee) but got a message earlier this year saying I no longer had to pay. I thought it was because I had paid a certain total and that was why I was able to stop paying. I didn't realize that a fee was no longer required for everyone. If that's the case, it's a wonderful resource and I'm glad it's available. It was well worth the fee. Plus, the site isn't static, new stitches are added continually.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Great sites.


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

that site is beyond awesome. Thanks a million


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

What a great site! Does anyone know what the "b" means in the pattern "Crown of Glory"?

example: Row: 2 
P2 *p1, p2 tog, p7, p2 tog-b repeat from * ending p3 

Does it mean to Purl 2 together thru the back loop?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the valuable reference


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are so right Diane...I have had this bookmarked forever lol..
However they never had a registeration page until now...

Thank you so much.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting! SO worth registering with them!! I am a pattern/technique fanatic!! You know those 365 desk calendars? I get one for knitting every year and save the pages... Lol

Thanks again,
Dani


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great site, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

I have just spent an hour enjoying these links and all the various stitches and simple patterns. It is a terrific site for those of us who want to create a sweater; set-in sleeve, cardigan, or top-down raglan using a variety of lace and a few cable patterns and their repeats. Absolutely the place to go for knitters with yarn purchases from sale sites...without an intended pattern in mind. Does anyone know of a site with more cable pattern repeats? How about intarsia motifs? Thank you. Csingsull


----------



## magriet (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi! I stay in seconda, have been part of the site for a while and enjoy it very much! Lots to use, thanx for link


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what the "b" means in the pattern "Crown of Glory"?

example: Row: 2
P2 *p1, p2 tog, p7, p2 tog-b repeat from * ending p3

Does it mean to Purl 2 together thru the back loop?


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

That would be my guess.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This an amazing link! Thanks for sharing! Who needs a book now!


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

FyberSpace said:


> What a great site! Does anyone know what the "b" means in the pattern "Crown of Glory"?
> 
> example: Row: 2
> P2 *p1, p2 tog, p7, p2 tog-b repeat from * ending p3
> ...


Did you ever get an answer for this? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so much, this will probably save a lot of us the price of a book...more $$$ for yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Diane!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Diane D said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/Alpha.member.cfm?CFID=79976013&CFTOKEN=33941073 :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I second !!!! What a great site!


Sennaa said:


> Oh, thank you! This is really, really nice info!


----------

